# My epic day



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Me and a bud fished Wednesday but we didn't catch nearly as many fish as popperdave. here are a few pics for you guys to drool over.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

more pics


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Great photos*

Looks like you had a great day. Good photos too. Have to start carrying a better camera when I go fishing. Phone cameras just don't cut it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Love it! Love those dark redfish.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice, you didn't even need a rod reel just pull em out by the tail. Awesome! LOL


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome stuff and great pictures. It's been killing me to be at work the past few weeks.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

hotspotter


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

great pictures!


----------

